# Server consuming 100% CPU after upgrading to dual cpu



## Webmagic (Feb 22, 2009)

After upgrading from one to two CPU's the server is consuming 100% CPU. My website has become incredibly slow after the upgrade.

The CPU's are identical except for the L2 cache. The newest CPU has 8MB while his older brother has 4MB.
Could this be causing both CPU's to run slower?

Apart from adding the CPU I did nothing else.


----------



## dclau (Feb 22, 2009)

Perhaps re-compiling your kernel with "options SMP" will help.


----------



## Webmagic (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestion, but I think that is not it:

grep -i cpu /var/run/dmesg.boot gives me:

CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5310  @ 1.60GHz (1595.94-MHz K8-class CPU)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
 cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
 cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
 cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
 cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7

So that seems to be in order. Still I have doubts about the different cache size.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 4, 2009)

Are you sure you can use different CPUs.
Perhaps check the manual of the motherboard, I'm sure
they will recommend two exactly identical CPUs.
Those two CPUS you mentioned might have other differences 
except for the amount of cache available.


----------

